# What Conceal Holster for the 23?



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey all, just bought my 23 3rd Gen last week. It will mainly be my carry/home defense. Wondering what people are using to carry it. I will be wearing street clothes while carrying (jeans, shorts, etc)...I usually wear a belt but its made of fabric so its not very sturdy.. Ive read some reviews on the belly bands but for some reason seem skeptical. Any comments are appreciated! :smt1099


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

eh i would consider alllll my options before i did the belly band thing.........id recomend the galco summer comfort, i relly like mine for my G26 and iv also got one for my G32 which is the same as your 23, and if you dont want to spend the cash, id say get you an uncle mikes inside the pants holster....for 14 bucks you get a petty well made holster i have one thats got to be 15 years old that i still use from time to time

im sure others will chime in with others but these are the ones i use for cc now for open carry lol thats a different storry. i just so happen to live in a veeeerrryy gun friendly state


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

First off, I would recommend that you add a good gun belt to your wardrobe. Without it no IWB or OWB holster will work well. Actually, no holster that attaches at the waist will.

Belly bands have a place, but I find them difficult to get to and draw from. If you choose to go that route practive your draw a lot!

The holsters I have and use regularly are, in order of preference, Crossbreed Supertuck, Galco's 2nd Amendment, and a Don Hume paddle holster that I can't remember the model of. The Crossbreed is all day comfortable, conceals very well (I carry a G32 and G29 in them regularly), are adjustable for cant (tilt), is tuckable, and has great support from the gentleman who makes them. The 2nd Amendment is the holster I use with my BT 380 for very deep concealment. The downside is that it moves around a bit on my waste. The Don Hume is for wear around the house and possibly during the winter when I have to wear a coat all the time.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a G23, 3rd Gen and I use a Blackhawk #2 for it mainly because I like the cant position. OWB is best during winter, over a coat. Then yesterday I bought an ACE Case IWB for my summer wear. It is also handy when you will be attending an event as most topwears nowadays are a bit tight and this one will not print at all. I love it. The only problem with it is that I have to wear it at 1 o'clock position because it is hard to sit down with it hitting my thigh. With the Blackhawk and OWB system, I have no problem at all. I can wear it even when I am driving. Take a look at one and see what you think...it really shaped to your hips.

.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

For my G23 when I carry it I like the Sig CC coat in the winter.

I also use a fanny pack for all my carrying. Works great and I always have easy access standing, sitting, or driving. It does look a little touristy as some might say but I'm above that kind of criticism. Besides that if a bad guy comes up to me and demands what is in my fanny pack I would be more than willing to oblige them.

For the range I use a Fobus paddle holster which would work as a CC holster if your clothing can cover it. It also cants which helps to hide it.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Comp-Tac*

I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend Comp-Tac holsters! I am by no means a carry master and I haven't used a hundred different holsters, but I feel I didn't have to because I fell in love with the Comp-Tac MTAC Holster. It's a tuckable holster and I have used it that way, wearing dress slacks and a tucked dress shirt and tie with no one noticing my Glock 27 .40 cal, and it didn't even print when I bent over and such. It's so incredibly comfortable, I can wear it all day and never really notice it in a negative way. I've used a few different IWB holsters (one Uncle Mikes, a Don Hume, and a Galco USA among others) and the Comp-Tac takes the cake by a mile! I had a couple OWB holsters I used at times, but I never even use them now that I have such a comfortable IWB holster. I ordered mine as a "slide" model which means the bottom is open and I can fit any 9mm, .40 cal, or .357 Sig Glock from the sub compact like my G27 to the full-size and even competition models! As a side note, I used to have a G36 (.45 slimline) and it fit that gun like a glove with just a little tightening of the adjustment screws.

Check out their website and you'll see why they're so great! They're a little pricy compared to the cheap holsters, but when you compare them to premium quality holsters, they're fair, if not a little on the cheap side. This is also superb quality, with very very nice fit and finish. Enjoy!!

http://www.comp-tac.com/


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I carry a glock26, which is a bit smaller, but in any case what works for me so far is an outside the waistband Tagua leather holster.....its vey well made, has not marked the gun at all after 3 months of wearing it, and was fairly cheap at around 45-50 bucks....I am very happy with it, it sits in the perfect place, is comfy, easy to conceal, and also to draw from....when I want to go inside the waistband, which isnt often, but when I do I use the cheap but very nice Uncle Mikes holster....its very very comfortable, holds the gun nice and snug, and also makes a great holster to just keep the gun in when its on the nightstand....it keeps the barrel covered so it stays clean, which I like...I also tried one of the Glock tacktical holsters, they are about 15 bucks as well and work veery good, but I didnt trust it, I just felt like the belt loop holes were gonna break...but if you only need it for going to the range it would be good for that...

my opinion, spen at least 40-50 bucks and get a nice, well made leather holster, they get better with time:smt023


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the help and input everyone. I will def being looking into all of them you have suggested!


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

MonsterB said:


> an outside the waistband Tagua leather holster.....its vey well made,


I agree wholeheartedly. I just got one Sat from a shop on the west side of Indy. 39.99 + tx and carrys upside-down in small of the back. I also have a split-belt type and it bothers me a lot while sitting. the small of the back holster takes some getting used to also, but not as bad. This holster also holds my Kimber very well, but not my PX4 storm. I'm buying the g23 as soon as I save my pennies...:smt1099 stay safe, everyone...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Look at Crossbreed too. I carry a G27 in one everyday.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For general concealed carry and open carry, I use a Fobus Evolution belt holster. For a tighter and closer concealed carry, I like the DeSantis Mini Slide belt holster.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Either go with a Crossbreed Super Tuck, or a Comp-tac MTAC both are IWB and tuckable, cream of the crop.........


----------



## ProShooter (Mar 22, 2010)

Check out the IWB holster from Rocketman Holster Works.


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

ProShooter said:


> Check out the IWB holster from Rocketman Holster Works.


I ended up gettn the Desantis Scorpion...Thnx for the info though everyone!


----------

